# Open Mouth Insert Foot



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ever get into a discussion with a person you're just SURE thinks the same things that you do about prepping/survival only to discover that they don't prepare, don't have plans to prepare, think preppers are nuts AND think people who don't trust our government are traitors? I TOTALLY did this at church tonight!! This guy is an usher at our church and a cop in a nearby town. I don't know how the conversation swung to prepping, but I suddenly got the heebeegeebees. I didn't tell him anything about myself, but he said he wouldn't hesitate to take food away from people if it meant he could help distribute it to others who were starving......um I guess I won't be sharing too many of my thoughts with him in the future..I felt so dumb.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*trust no one*

I am super introverted, and I have siblings and family members who know no loyalty to anyone. I have learned a life long lesson from growing up with them: trust no one. Having mean bullies for siblings affects you as a grownup.

For those of you who have people you can trust, you may not understand this, you may think it is just me. How many times do you touch a hot stove after you've been burned by it?

Forums like this give me my outlet and help me process. I do not talk to people about preparedness. I ask questions once in a while to get a feel for people's attitudes. I think it is counter-productive to talk to people who may be opposed to preparedness, as this guy is.

I never suggest or try to talk people into getting prepared. I tried for Y2K, when it was a different scenario, and saw the reaction then.

Nope. Keeping my mouth shut, doing my thing, keeping it private.

Isn't that a form of security?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Ouch! Most of us have probably done that at one time or another. I tend to speak of it as a distant thing that I've heard of and think maybe I should get started on it myself, regarding prepping. I agree with weedy. Not too many people I trust. They make their choices, I make mine, and we'll all live with that.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I am super introverted, and I have siblings and family members who know no loyalty to anyone. I have learned a life long lesson from growing up with them: trust no one. Having mean bullies for siblings affects you as a grownup.
> 
> For those of you who have people you can trust, you may not understand this, you may think it is just me. How many times do you touch a hot stove after you've been burned by it?
> 
> ...


I understand after divulging too much at a church I belonged to for 2 years(stopped after I broke 3 toes and didn't hear from anyone for weeks); I actually think they think preparing for the end means I don't think I'm gonna be beamed up with them---but it's not that--it's maybe really bad, bad things will happen BEFORE I get beamed up---

So, I'm on guard at the new church; while I still am very sure noone is prepping, I asked for 2 liter bottles (to put my rice in for sharing discreetly) and when one lady asked why?? I just said dh and I eat lots of rice, buy it in bulk, and I store it in 2 liters when I remove it from the bag.
Do I feel bad telling a fib standing in church?? Nah--God understands...He knows that I know He helps those that help themselves..I'm a Noah!!!:2thumb:
But, I don't wanta get into it with this church. I'm tired of defending my perspective...it's not like food is getting cheaper every week!!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I understand after divulging too much at a church I belonged to for 2 years(stopped after I broke 3 toes and didn't hear from anyone for weeks); I actually think they think preparing for the end means I don't think I'm gonna be beamed up with them---but it's not that--it's maybe really bad, bad things will happen BEFORE I get beamed up---
> 
> So, I'm on guard at the new church; while I still am very sure noone is prepping, I asked for 2 liter bottles (to put my rice in for sharing discreetly) and when one lady asked why?? I just said dh and I eat lots of rice, buy it in bulk, and I store it in 2 liters when I remove it from the bag.
> Do I feel bad telling a fib standing in church?? Nah--God understands...He knows that I know He helps those that help themselves..I'm a Noah!!!:2thumb:
> But, I don't wanta get into it with this church. I'm tired of defending my perspective...it's not like food is getting cheaper every week!!


When I was collecting the 2 liter water bottles, someone asked what for. I drink very little soda. I said I was trying to accumulate the 2 week water supply recommended by the Red Cross. It made sense to the person I told it to. I have had THAT type of conversation a few times, only after being asked a question about gathering up a bottle or two. I always try to do it when there are not people around.

I also tell people I start seedlings for the garden in them in the early spring. How? Cut the top off, plant, and then set the top on like a terrarium. But I have actually never done this, just know it as an idea of what to do with them.

I think FEMA recommends a 1 month supply of food and water. Now doesn't that seem a little backward to what the recent government ideas are?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

many people I know don't prepare for even simple disasters such as power failures. how could you convince them about anything serious. where I live many people went thru the depression and are always keeping things for hard times. others call it hoarding. we as preppers need to speak carefully and prep silently. :sssh: asking for help only with the things we can't hide, helping others without giving away all our secrets. putting your foot in your mouth is called..... filet of sole.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

IMO, it was a good conversation to have with the cop at church, you learn who your enemies will be. Maybe you should have more of those little talks to expand your database of those to watch when the time comes.

Those who swore to uphold the law, then steal from those sworn to protect, are the lowest lowlife this country could ever produce. Even lower than the "Occupy" bunch.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am always reminded of Noah. How much taunting and jokes he must have endured in the years it took him to build that Ark. How people must have thought he had mental health issues, how he could have been considered a traitor. Joseph interpreted the dream for Pharaoh which led to stockpiling food.
Example after example of "preparing" for a famine. I just don't get why it would be a bad idea for anybody to at least have a little bit stored away. 
The other thing that took me off guard was his almost violent reaction to a statement that I made about having second thoughts about our governments desire to keep us "safe" as opposed to keeping us "controlled". You'd have thought I had tried to pull a gun on him!


----------



## Saiga12_489 (Nov 18, 2011)

... keep your friends close and your enemies closer!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lazydaisy67 said:


> The other thing that took me off guard was his almost violent reaction to a statement that I made about having second thoughts about our governments desire to keep us "safe" as opposed to keeping us "controlled". You'd have thought I had tried to pull a gun on him!


hate to say it, but you're SO screwed... 

... bet your 'neighborhood' gets a little 'extra' patrolling from now on. 

I would start attending that particular church less and less (find another if you want/have to go to church), so that you don't draw any attention by just quitting.

:sssh: really is the best policy


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> hate to say it, but you're SO screwed...
> 
> ... bet your 'neighborhood' gets a little 'extra' patrolling from now on.
> 
> ...


Good advice. Try to fade back into the woodwork. Even if you keep attending the same church, try to keep a low profile about prepping. But I wouldn't advise just quitting going. Like Blob said, it would attract attention.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess i'm the odd man out, I would stand my ground but I would not broadcast my level of preparedness or that I have even done any preperation. I have just seen too many "peon, podunk" law enforcement peeps and others in authority, trying to play the bully on the block. I am tired of backing down or hiding in the shadows and letting A**Holes with "God Complexes" dictate my behavior.

My kids told me that when I passed he 50 year mark I started getting a little cranky so I guess openions like this go with the territory.

Guess im back up at the top of the list again.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Guess i'm the odd man out, I would stand my ground but I would not broadcast my level of preparedness or that I have even done any preperation. I have just seen too many "peon, podunk" law enforcement peeps and others in authority, trying to play the bully on the block. I am tired of backing down or hiding in the shadows and letting A**Holes with "God Complexes" dictate my behavior.
> 
> My kids told me that when I passed he 50 year mark I started getting a little cranky so I guess openions like this go with the territory.
> 
> Guess im back up at the top of the list again.


Good for you :beercheer:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> hate to say it, but you're SO screwed...
> 
> ... bet your 'neighborhood' gets a little 'extra' patrolling from now on.
> 
> ...


As sad as it is, I agree with finding a new church; I did and it took me only two to find one I'm comfortable with; now that being said, I am not gonna stand in front of the pulpit and reveal all...I just keep silent about prepping now to anyone..I'm also finding that none of the members live near me; I'm 12 miles from church.
I really am/was flabbergasted that the theory of being beamed up is preventing any prepping...it doesn't make sense for a preacher to be not promoting this to care for his flock for many other reasons--do they not read the news; floods, droughts, locusts, bad seeds, and lately radioactivity from Japan still.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

JayJay said:


> As sad as it is, I agree with finding a new church; I did and it took me only two to find one I'm comfortable with; now that being said, I am not gonna stand in front of the pulpit and reveal all...I just keep silent about prepping now to anyone..I'm also finding that none of the members live near me; I'm 12 miles from church.
> I really am/was flabbergasted that the theory of being beamed up is preventing any prepping...it doesn't make sense for a preacher to be not promoting this to care for his flock for many other reasons--do they not read the news; floods, droughts, locusts, bad seeds, and lately radioactivity from Japan still.


There are people who believe that they are going to be raptured. My thought is that if that is true, there will be people left behind, and they might be your family members. Why not live in the present and prepare for the future. It is very apparent that things are on a downward spiral, so I would rather be as ready as I can be.


----------



## billm75 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm new to the site, and to preparedness as well. I'm trying to get my family to become more self-sufficient little by little, so as not to spook the wife into thinking I'm a nutjob. 

Anyhow, one thing I've noticed is you are usually hard-pressed to find like minded people in the off-line world. There are too few of this mindset out there, because "Hey, the stores have plenty of food in them" or "The government will take care of us".

Now, I'm not a doomsday kind of guy. My preps are more for the short term disasters (hurricanes, floods, etc.) but I just keep that to myself unless I'm on a forum like this one where I can speak freely with others who feel it's not odd that I would want to at least take care of my family.

It's too easy to be labelled a nutbar by people who don't concern themselves with anything other than getting the latest iPhone or other digital gadget to where I won't discuss this with them unless I know them really well. Besides, why would I want to give out information to someone who's unprepared to deal with disasters? They'd know where to come and try to take what's mine.

Edited to add: I don't believe anyone who takes their preparedness or survival seriously is crazy. I just know that's how the majority of people tend to look at those of us who do. I admire what many of you have been doing, just from reading through your other posts.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

billm75 said:


> I'm new to the site, and to preparedness as well. I'm trying to get my family to become more self-sufficient little by little, so as not to spook the wife into thinking I'm a nutjob.
> 
> Anyhow, one thing I've noticed is you are usually hard-pressed to find like minded people in the off-line world. There are too few of this mindset out there, because "Hey, the stores have plenty of food in them" or "The government will take care of us".
> 
> ...


I personally like the fact that I can go down into my basement and 'go shopping' for anything from lightbulbs, to TP, to a can of soup...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Davarm said:


> My kids told me that when I passed he 50 year mark I started getting a little cranky so I guess openions like this go with the territory.
> 
> Guess im back up at the top of the list again.


I'm 24 years old and hit that cranky point two years ago. I've been told I'm a "65 year old in a 20 something's body". Lol!

I keep shut about my prepping. I'm naturally not one to trust other people even if I've known them for a long time. The only person who knows about my "tin foil hat" is my husband. He just rolls his eyes and goes back to his video games. I look forward to him worshipping the ground I walk on if the SHTF.  (Which he should be doing either way! Hahaha :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash: )


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have absolutely no intention of getting into a conversation with him about anything ever again. People like him who have an inflated sense of power scare the crap out of me and I'm not going to take a chance. Not to mention that he's just a butt-head on top of it, lol. Thankfully, I live in the country, so I'm not under his jurisdiction.....yet.

I don't have a problem with people in my church not being "preppers". I don't have to go there to find political support or even like-minded opinions about storing food. I (we) go there for spiritual support and I can easily check the other stuff at the door before I walk in.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> .... but he said he wouldn't hesitate to take food away from people if it meant he could help distribute it to others who were starving......um I guess I won't be sharing too many of my thoughts with him in the future..I felt so dumb.


Really? He wouldn't hesitate to take food away from people? Good luck with that plan...was he planning on using his department issued weapon in the quest? His plan is full of holes (figuratively, of course). You have no reason to feel dumb...you can use it as a learning experience about operational security.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I would have told him that attempting to take other people's food is a good way to get killed, and justifiably so.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well now you know that if TSHTF and he shows up that he is not to be trusted at all. Consider yourself lucky that for him you are forewarned!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

1969cj-5 said:


> Well now you know that if TSHTF and he shows up that he is not to be trusted at all. Consider yourself lucky that for him you are forewarned!


 I agree cj .

Daisy,At least now you know who to look out for too.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Lazydasie
You may have not messed up yet. You may need to go "grayman" for a while. Download FEMA or Red Cross pamphlets and print them and know them. If you would be in a situation again. Quote only from the "Official" government word. Using phrases like "FEMA says" or "the Red Cross says" to make you look as a sheep. Down play anything above what they recommend. If he truly has that attitude, that will leave him open to make suggestions to you. Sometimes stroking and ego will make someone fell as though they have enlightened you.
On the other hand.
Law enforcement are very protective of themselves as a rule. For a civilian to find they are a prepper would not be a good thing since they are looked to for help in relitivly calm times. What do you think it will be like for them in very hard times? None of us wants zombies coming to the house for our food, they don't either.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Guess i'm the odd man out, I would stand my ground but I would not broadcast my level of preparedness or that I have even done any preperation. I have just seen too many "peon, podunk" law enforcement peeps and others in authority, trying to play the bully on the block. I am tired of backing down or hiding in the shadows and letting A**Holes with "God Complexes" dictate my behavior.
> 
> My kids told me that when I passed he 50 year mark I started getting a little cranky so I guess openions like this go with the territory.
> 
> Guess im back up at the top of the list again.


are you sure we arn't married my dh has a hopeless case of stating how he feels, no matter who he talks to. hates anyone in politics, or law in enforcement, wishes the world would leave us alone to live our own way. etc, etc,etc,
a lot of times, he more than right than wrong, except the sheeple want to follow the "RULES" so they don't make waves. he says he will create a tsunami if he wants to and they can like it or not.  :beercheer:


----------

